# What are your rats names?



## diachuk (Jul 21, 2014)

What are you rat names? I am bored and in just wondering for fun.  also not sure if there is 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

My rats are named Loki and Aries. My fiancé named Aries and I named Loki  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

Haha, most people have their rats names in their signature, not all though. Mine are Jenny, Pepper, Heaven, and Precious. I guess you could say I picked some odd names.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

PopTart, peanut Butter, pretzel, and Pancake. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Science (named after the candy corn rat from Adventure Time), Wednesday (from the Adams Family), Mable and Marjory Stewart Baxter (Salad Fingers!!), Hyzenthlay (One of the characters from Watership Down), HoneyBee ( because she's little and yellow and sweet!).


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Cookie- because he's the color of cookie doughNike- because.. Lol I have no clue XD


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

My girls are:

Paisley- shes a merle and was named this by her previous home due to her variation in colour
Snow- my beautiful PEW girl 
Chip- Shes white and black with a spot that reminded me of a chocolate chip cookie

And recently deceased (RIP) is Scarlett my first rescue girl.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

George, Barry-Bob, Squiggy, Dougal, Brian and Mr. Rusty (the latter three we renamed when we adopted them last week, their previous names which their former owner said they never learned to respond to were Spyro, Dante and Kavu).


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

My boys are Snickers, Remus, Dumbledore, Snape and Dobby. My girls are Lilly, Daisy, Sadie and Delilah


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

A fellow Harry potter fan i see! ^ i was wanting to get a hairless boy someday and name him Dobby and a black berkshire to name Sirius!


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Dobby was supposed to be hairless lol but the little booger keeps getting hair and losing it. He's a patchy double rex. I had 2 boys a long time ago brothers named James and Sirius


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

The sisters: Pepper and April (R.I.P)
Jelly Bean (R.I.P you little devil)
Zora (oldie)
Phoebe (my baby)

My next rat: Blueberry



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

i picked a letter and decided to name all my rats under the same letter. first pair was igor and iden. the next pair was supposed to be two girls named imogen and ivy but the rescue refused to give me girls while i had boys. so i adopted to boys and named them isaiah and isaac.


----------



## LokiLove413 (Aug 11, 2014)

My rats are named Abbadon and Boomdeyadah. Abbadon after the sassy queen of **** from the tv show Supernatural and Boomdeyadah after the song on the discovery channel. Abby and either Boomy or Boom-boom are their nicknames.


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

My boys are Hinga and Sooza. Names created by my 3 year old... I think they are brilliant!


----------



## Reedrat (Oct 17, 2014)

We have Siri (named by my 4 year old) and Kevin. The babies are also named on a Harry potter theme! We have Sirius, Remus, Hagrid, Fred and George for the boys and the girls are Ginny, Luna, and Hermoine. We will be keeping Sirius and Ginny, and possibly Luna (depends on homes we find we may keep all three girls)


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bobby (Supernatural) 
Tyrion, Sansa, Khalee (Game Of Thrones)
Nina, Thea and Bonnie 

Past rats:
-Maisy
-Miley
-Molly
-Minnie
-Willow (Buffy)
-Winnifred (Angel)
-Ebony
-Bella 

I've kept rats for seven years, i didn't just go out one day and buy 15 rats, don't worry, haha!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Murlow, Nixon, Choo Choo, Burbie.


----------



## beautifulbellablue (Nov 16, 2014)

I have two little girls.  they are Tinkerbell and Wendy!


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

Cookie, Coco, Cream. All named after sweets


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Girls-Buttercup, Gooseberry, Monkeynut, Camello, Bispotti, Sweetle and Shellybean

Boys-Zumbug, Fizzlybear, Jeli, Squazzil, Goobaa, Buzzlegum, Moojoo and Mousemallow


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I notice Cookie is a popular name. Mine are Cookie, Dash, Marley, Cindy Lou Who, Harper, Ziggy (my only boy) Stitch and Nibbler. Cookie got her name because as a baby she was like the gingerbread man- run run run. Dash and Ziggy were both named for their markings. Marley was named by a family friend. Harper was named by my mother. We both love Harper Lee's writing. Cindy Lou Who obviously after the Grinch character. Stitch is another obvious one. Nibbler was named before I got her for her habit of chewing fingers. I want to have two boys named Ben and Socrates eventually.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

My deceased rats are:
Lilly, Jasper, Matilda, Jude and little LJ who was stillborn. 

Current mischief is:

Ruby, Thistle, Mica, Violet and Juniper (June for short)


----------



## madsnake (Aug 24, 2014)

Toby, Goose, and Simba ;D


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

My two boys are Rascal and Justin. My daughter named Justin and I named Rascal. She wanted to name them Justin and Bieber....i sweet talked her into dropping 'Bieber'.........


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

My living little heart rat is named Tobias. 

Deceased I have Kaiser and Behr.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

We've got Grizabella, Sips, Genie (Sjin technically), Elora, Cricket, Darjeeling, Chai, Tazo, Pichu, and Tiny (Tiny Tina technically) for the girls. Oolong, GusGus (Gunpowder technically) and Earl Grey are the boys. Pichu used to be Pekoe and Tiny was Rooibos, but my brother "adopted" them and renamed them so they don't fit their siblings and mom's tea themed names. XD


----------



## Kucero (Sep 6, 2014)

This is a wild Eastern woodrat that was gleefully destroying my woodshop before I caught her. I named her Rita, after Rita Hayworth, who played indirect roles in The Shawshank Redemption via classic movies and wall posters. Shawshank was about prison, the rat in sort of a prison, so...Rita.

About a month after I caught her, Rita decided it was time to split, so she made two copies of herself in the form of twins, one boy, one girl.









This is Quad Rattus...









...and Appa Rattus.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

My little ones are Nightmare, charlie, Mavirick (or Mavi) and Mystic.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

@Kucero And now I know why you picked the name Rita!


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

My 5 are Denna, Devi, Auri, Fela, and Mola... They're all named after characters from The KingKiller Chronicles by Patrick Rothfuss. I plan for each mischief to have its own series theme.


----------



## Czerwony (Oct 3, 2014)

My rats all have space themed names. My girls are Ursa and Minora after the Ursa Minor constellation, and two of my boys are Orion and Pyxis after their respective constellations. My two smaller boys are Sedna and Ceres after dwarf planets.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Currently I have Nike and Max

But earlier I had Cookie, but he's over the rainbow bridge now <3


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

My girls are - Karma, Nikki, Edie. My little fella's name is Bundy (my husband named him for Al Bundy from Married with Children, not serial killer Bundy haha!)


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

My original three were named Odin (nicknamed "Pinhead" for being a spirited "hellraiser"), Marburg, and Bubonios. All were thought to be male but Bubonios turned out to be a girl and was renamed Bubonia. And then Marburg died suddenly of unknown causes (RIP). I ended up getting two new boys and a new girl so that Odin and Bubonia could both have cagemates again: Rory, Reston, and Samantha. I tend to give them more "normal" names than my fiance does!


----------



## Kucero (Sep 6, 2014)

bloomington bob said:


> @Kucero And now I know why you picked the name Rita!


I hope you can laugh when I tell you this, but I explained the origin of Rita's name in the very first post on that thread. Look toward the bottom of the original post...I just copied and pasted from that.


----------



## Spike (Nov 10, 2014)

Our original pair were Spike and Bandit. Spike died a couple of months back, and was named because he was a hooded with an almost perfect stripe. Bandit started out as Donut when he was a baby because he had a donut-shaped blotch on his back, but it didn't stay looking like that and he developed what looked like a mask - hence bandit. That changed too as his adult coat came in, but we didn't change his name again! He's 25 months now.The new 'babies' are Ben and Jerry for obvious reasons.Smokey was an afterthought addition, he was the last left in the litter and we didn't want him to be lonely, and the name was both because he's a silvery dove hooded and to go with old man Bandit.Off to look for a tutorial on adding images to this forum, I've forgotten how!


----------



## MichaelK (Feb 6, 2014)

My first heart rat was named Grayson (gray for short) he was named after my bestfriend. I have also had boys named Mohawk(Mo for short), Lucky, Severus, Albus, and Romeo. My current girls are Opal and Onyx. Mo got his name cause he had a stripe down his back that looked like a mohawk. Lucky got his cause he was a feeder bin rat. Severus was a blackcapped and his brother Albus was silvercapped. And romeo was a champagne rex and i was originally going to name him moose but went with romeo because of how cute he was. Opal is all white except for a black circle near her eye and i named her after the stone opalite. And onyx is all black except for a white belly and she is also named after the stone. Im soon getting a hairless who will be named Rose as in rose quartz.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

@Kucero I guess I forgot about or didn't notice that I have a friend named Reta who isn't exactly a rat lover, and in conversations with her I refer to Rita as "her namesake" in an effort to change her views on rats - haven't made a lot of progress though - I did tell her about the real source of Rita's name last night


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

My girls name is Siri like talking thing on Apple phones lol because she was really chatty when we got her like she would not stop bruxing and giving kisses


----------



## newratmamma (May 30, 2014)

My girls names are Luna, Ester, and Mika


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Roxi and Rosie. Then I have 3 other girls called Ebby, Echo and Evie


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Marceline, Lorelai, and Toulouse! I just recently lost Mitzy, Motley, and Tulio.

Marceline and Moltley's alternatives are Dolly and Molly. 
Mitzy was usually just Mitzy, or Mitty or Mitt. 
Lorelai is Lilo or Crab Cake. 
Tulio never heard her real name and was called Cubby instead. 
Toulouse doesn't go by her name either; she's known as Mud, Muddy, and Mud Puddle.


----------



## CuriousLight (Nov 23, 2014)

Pumpkin and Ginger! They were born around the Autumnal equinox and we got them yesterday(near Thanksgiving), so we thought those would be perfect.


----------



## ratty213 (Aug 16, 2014)

Fuzzi and hopper because fuzzi was extremely soft and hopper well... could HOP. He jumped out of a 2 foot tall box at 41/2 weeks old. He earned his name within 30 min of adopting him.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Mischief and Cookie, Mischief's name totally describes her (she got out of her cage 3 whole times the other night, I found out how she was opening it and fixing it, don't worry) and Cookie looks like an Oreo.


----------



## annageckos (Sep 26, 2014)

My boys are Ivan, Bjorn and Alvar. My first rat was Snowflake, he was the best rat. Then I got two girls, Nibbles and Spot. I've had many other rats, but I'm not going to list them all now.


----------



## Linden (Nov 14, 2014)

My girls are Ayame, Thumper, and Flower. Thumper and Flower were named that by their last owner but they don't recognize their names so I might change them still. Nothing is jumping out to me though, so then again I might keep the names.


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

My boys are Shiro and Kuro


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

My first ratties were called Bob-Rat and Albino-Bob. They were the sweetest girls


----------



## Chelle95 (Nov 26, 2014)

My boys are called Wanderer and Sir Piddles-a-lot =)


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Quan the Warlock, and Strawberry  Quan is named after the warlock from _Artemis Fowl: The Lost Colony_ and Strawberry, just because she is very sweet


----------



## .iRat. (Nov 27, 2014)

I finally decided on names for my trio. Their names are Hotchner, Spencer and Rossi!


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a boy named ash


----------

